

Apple Has 250 Ninjas Spying the Competition At CES - d0vs
http://gizmodo.com/5875150/apple-has-250-ninjas-spying-the-competition-at-ces

======
samlev
Where did the '250 Apple employees' claim come from? I mean, there's nothing
in either that article or the original article that shows where they got this
number (in fact the original article doesn't mention it at all).

